# Circulation Pump



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

I would like to add a proper sized circulation pump to my planted tank allow the co2 and nutrients to be dispersed throughout it. How does one determine the correct size/flow rate? 

I did a test and temporarily took out of my old internal filter the pump that it had and mounted it into my tank. I found it a bit strong as it caused my plants to bent. In the short time that I had the pump in the tank, I have observed some improvement to my plants.

My tank is a 33 gallon heavily planted tank with a DIY CO2 and an AC50 HOB filter.


----------

